# Just ordered my pull plow, is this next?



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

Just pulled the trigger on a new 80" Daniels for the YJ. Having the spring packs reworked Monday, and the rear receiver reinforced Tuesday (this thing will be ready for war next season). My question, I am considering a rear view camera mounted on the rear of the hard top- this one- http://www.rearviewsystems.com/st7colcdcodu.html It is within my budget, and I do like the features. Has anyone tried using one of these when plowing. It does look very interesting.


----------

